# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:35)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:58)

O ano começou com 7,2ºC mas já vai nos 8,4ºC com vento de norte. Bom ano a todos


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia 
Feliz ano novo !
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 6,7°C
Atual de 12,6°C
67% HR 
Pressão a 1036 hPa 
(APP Netatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2018 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde,
Bem-vindo 2018, um bom ano a todos! 
Por cá o ano começou com uma enorme geada.
A mínima foi de *-0,3ºC*

Agora sigo *12,2ºC* e o céu está a ficar mais nublado, o vento é fraco.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2018 às 23:33)

ano novo, tempo seco... e uma boa gripe.

tudo normal.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Jan 2018 às 23:41)

Olá e bom ano 2018 a todos!
Ainda no final de 2017 consegui finalmente por a minha estação WMR300 a transmitir dados online, pelo Weather Underground. Está instalada num monte perto de Vila Ruiva, Cuba.
Para já ficou a 1.5m de altura num ponto a cerca de 228m de altitude, mas ainda este mês espero mudá-la para um ponto alto a 245m de altitude (com excelente visibilidade em todo o redor), ficando a 7m de altura - o que vai possibilitar o registo de boas rajadas de vento. O link é:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICUBAMUN2#history
Extremos de hoje 01/01:
Tmax: 15.7 °C
Tmin: 5.7 °C
Vento médio: 14 km/h
Rajada max: 24 km/h
Actuais:
10.4º 4.8km/h 91% hum 1035hpa
PS: se alguém me puder explicar uma maneira de postar aqui os dados da estação de forma mais automática, agradeço! Apesar de acompanhar há muito tempo o fórum ainda não tenho a vossa prática  obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 01:27)

Boas,
nevoeiro gelado por aqui com *3,6°C* e 100% HR 
A lua é visível portanto o nevoeiro está apenas retido no vale.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

Boa noite 
A caminho de Monchique 
Parei em Canal Caveira 
Para comer uma bifaninha ,
16°C
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:06)

Antes, de mais, um Bom Ano a todos.  Já estão curados da ressaca. 

Por aqui, o dia foi de sol e bem agradável, assim é que se quer. 

Fotos tiradas ontem:
*
Pôr do sol na Praia de Quarteira:*





















*Iluminação de Natal em Olhão

Avenida da República











Largo da Restauração:









*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> A caminho de Monchique
> Parei em Canal Caveira
> Para comer uma bifaninha ,
> ...



Bifanas em Canal Caveira??? Xii, um cozido à Portuguesa é que é bom, agora bifanas.  

Prepara a tenda, que Sábado provavelmente vai nevar na Fóia. 

Por aqui, as temperaturas foram:

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 21:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bifanas em Canal Caveira??? Xii, um cozido à Portuguesa é que é bom, agora bifanas.
> 
> Prepara a tenda, que Sábado provavelmente vai nevar na Fóia.
> 
> ...


Já estou em Monchique 
Comi uma bela bifana, mas o cozido é que tem fama
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 13,6°C
Atual de 9,9°C
Pressão a 1037 hPa 
92% HR 

Se nevar sábado na fóia eu vou para lá e bebo em direto medronho 
hulmao 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

Boas,
Por aqui tem estado a chuviscar desde as 21h, com algum nevoeiro.
O chão já está molhado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 23:34)

Resumo do mês de dezembro de 2017 em precipitação
Monchique


126.1650 mm

DIAS DE CHUVA
12

DIA MAIS CHUVOSO
59.1860 mm (11 dez)


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
O dia começa com nevoeiro cerrado e alguma chuva fraca, os telhados pingam bem!
Mínima acima dos 10°C, coisa que não tinha há bastante tempo. Foi de *11,2°C*
Agora estão *11,3°C *e 100% hr


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Jan 2018 às 08:35)

Bom dia,
Noite amena por Cuba, actuais 11.7ºC e 97% humidade relativa.
Extremos de ontem (02/01): min +6.2ºC máx +16.2º


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 10:27)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 10,1°C
Atual de 11,5°C
Pressão a 1036 hPa 
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2018 às 14:10)

O chuvisco da noite deu 0,3mm.
Agora segue o dia com o céu muito nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

A chuva fraca de manhã rendeu *0.3mm *
Neste momento céu muito nublado e *15,6ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado 
Nevoeiro pela serra 
Temperatura atual de 14,1°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, bebo e tiro fotos da neve e ainda faço um boneco! hulmao...
> Bom ano a todos!



Eu, tinha cuidado com isso. Se a GNR em Monchique vê isso, ainda bloqueia a saída da Fóia e tudo ao balão, para apanhar o infractor.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e agradável. 

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2018 às 20:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, tinha cuidado com isso. Se a GNR em Monchique vê isso, ainda bloqueia a saída da Fóia e tudo ao balão, para apanhar o infractor.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e agradável.
> 
> ...


Vamos ver se há neve ...se cair irei ver é tiro fotos .
Bebo com moderação 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Jan 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia!
Por Cuba já pingou qualquer coisa durante a noite, acumulado de 0.8mm
Ontem Tmin 11.6ºC Tmax 15.9ºC, tempo húmido quase sempre acima dos 90%.
Actuais 12.9 ºC e 98% hr - vamos ver o que nos traz a frente de amanhã


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2018 às 08:38)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos ver se há neve ...se cair irei ver é tiro fotos .
> Bebo com moderação
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Teria a sua graça pelo 2º ano consecutivo, o Algarve a registar neve e os locais habituais à míngua... teria a sua graça...


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 08:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Teria a sua graça pelo 2º ano consecutivo, o Algarve a registar neve e os locais habituais à míngua... teria a sua graça...


A saída 0 do gfs aumentou a precipitação ...sinto que vou ter sorte! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 11°C
Atual de 12°C
Pressão a 1033 hPa 
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2018 às 11:44)




----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Para surpresa minha está a chuviscar em.monchique 
13°C
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2018 às 12:11)

Manhã de chuviscos por aqui, que deram até agora 0.8mm


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Boas,
Não esperava chuva nenhuma hoje, quanto muito uns chuviscos que nem acumulavam mas afinal ainda choveu bem durante alguns minutos.
*1mm* acumulado.  Nada mau para quem nem uma décima esperava.

Neste momento céu nublado e uns agradáveis* 12,7ºC*.

Veremos o que a frente de amanhã rende.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

o espinhaço de cão com aguaceiros de neve? era épico. 

sabemos que são aqueles aguaceiros que mal tocam terra se desfazem. É impossível.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 06:25)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Chuviscou de madrugada 
Acumulado de 0,4 mm
Temperatura atual de 10,3°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
93% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Chove desde as 9.45h em Arronches, primeiro suave e agora moderada. Dá gosto ter um dia de Inverno como deve ser. Se o início traz este tipo de precipitação, mal posso esperar pela tarde/noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 11:27)

Boas,
6,2mm até ao momento


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

Por Monchique ainda não chove
 céu muito nublado 
A chuva só deve cair depois almoço 
12,4°C
93% HR 
De duas uma:
Ou  na madrugada neva na fóia ou irá ser um fiasco !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 13:19)

Começou a chover 
12,3°C
93% HR 
Vamos ver o que está frente vai render aqui...
Pressão a 1012 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2018 às 13:21)

Que diluvio! 
Chove como quem a derrama! Os esgotos não dão vaza e as estradas estão um perigo!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2018 às 13:25)

Boas

Já se nota mais fresco na rua e o aumento da intensidade do vento que é moderado quase constante aqui por Albufeira.
Parece o vento antes da tempestade...


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Chove bem 
Começa a engrossar 
Chove para mundial !!!!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

2,3 mm
Temperatura a descer 
12,2°C
Pressão também 
Chove bem !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Por aqui até agora 11,2mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui até agora 11,2mm.



E a temperatura @Davidmpb ? Notas-te alguma descida significativa? É que, aqui por Arronches, após o almoço notei que está mais frio e torna-se interessante a questão da entrada de instabilidade de SW. Sabes que a nossa Serra gosta muito disso 

@joralentejano sff que temperatura tens em Arronches?? A evolução desde manhã cedo tem sido a que disse??


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2018 às 13:40)

Boas,
Chuva moderada por Arronches persistente, assim dá gosto.  Houve uma altura em que a frente parecia não querer avançar da zona de Portalegre para sul daí a diferença de acumulados. 
Já começou a descida de temperatura, sigo com *11,3ºC
4.6mm*


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Monchique 
Chuvada forte 
8 mm 
12°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E a temperatura @Davidmpb ? Notas-te alguma descida significativa? É que, aqui por Arronches, após o almoço notei que está mais frio e torna-se interessante a questão da entrada de instabilidade de SW. Sabes que a nossa Serra gosta muito disso
> 
> @joralentejano sff que temperatura tens em Arronches?? A evolução desde manhã cedo tem sido a que disse??


Registo 9,4°c de momento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 13:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Registo 9,4°c de momento.



E quanto desceu desde as 9 da manhã??


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 13:47)

Alentejo a ser bem regado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

A imagem de radar aí no Sul mostra a frente forte! Ainda bem, estão a precisar!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano sff que temperatura tens em Arronches?? A evolução desde manhã cedo tem sido a que disse??


Vai descendo, Arronches segue com *11,1ºC*
Quando sai de Portalegre por volta do 12:30h a termómetro do carro registava 10ºC
*5.1mm*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2018 às 13:53)

*12.1mm *em Alvalade das 12h ás 13h

Era preciso que isto continuasse dias e dias para que o Alentejo voltasse a ficar descansado no que diz respeito ao abastecimento de tudo.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 13:56)

9,7 mm
Vai descendo 
11,9°C
Chove bem
Pressão a 1012 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

11,1 mm
continua a boa chuvada
11,8 C
95% hr


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2018 às 14:11)

Aqui acalmou e agora está de volta a chuvada 
Só é pena ter de voltar à estrada e não puder ficar no sofá a ouvi-la cair 

13C por Odemira e nota-se grandeee diferença na temperatura! O ar era abafado e agora está bem mais fresquinho.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

11,5º C
15,1 mm
continua e continua
Pressão a descer
1011 hPa


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

11,3°C
15,8 mm 
94% HR 
Chuva fraca agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jan 2018 às 14:44)

Boa chuva no Alentejo.
Podem ver os acumulados nas minhas estações:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Jan 2018 às 15:00)

Para já a frente rendeu 8.4mm no local da minha estação!
Actuais 11.3ºC e 97%HR, pressão em descida 1009.37 hPa
(acho que ainda não afinei bem a SLP pois estou cerca de 1hPa abaixo dos valores do IPMA)


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2018 às 15:18)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Para já a frente rendeu 8.4mm no local da minha estação!
> Actuais 11.3ºC e 97%HR, pressão em descida 1009.37 hPa
> (acho que ainda não afinei bem a SLP pois estou cerca de 1hPa abaixo dos valores do IPMA)


Qual a zona de onde está a reportar??
Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Jan 2018 às 15:21)

Sanxito disse:


> Qual a zona de onde está a reportar??
> Obrigado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


O monte fica perto de Cuba, distrito de Beja - no link da assinatura dá para ver a localização


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2018 às 15:23)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> O monte fica perto de Cuba, distrito de Beja - no link da assinatura dá para ver a localização


Ah ok, obrigado. 
Estou a seguir através do Tapatalk e por aqui não consegui verificar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 15:24)

11,2°C
Acumulado de 17,2 mm
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 15:41)

10,9°C
Por enquanto não chove 
Acumulado de 17,2 mm
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 15:58)

Volta a chover 
10,7°C
Pressão a 1010 hPa 
91% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

17,6 mm
10,5°C
Continua a chover fraco 
Pressão a 1010 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (5 Jan 2018 às 16:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa chuva no Alentejo.
> Podem ver os acumulados nas minhas estações:
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/



 seu site está muito bonito !


----------



## bmelo (5 Jan 2018 às 16:29)

joselamego disse:


> 10,9°C
> Por enquanto não chove
> Acumulado de 17,2 mm
> 92% hr
> ...





joselamego disse:


> Volta a chover
> 10,7°C
> Pressão a 1010 hPa
> 91% HR
> ...





joselamego disse:


> 17,6 mm
> 10,5°C
> Continua a chover fraco
> Pressão a 1010 hPa
> ...




dados da Globaltronics ?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 16:54)

bmelo disse:


> dados da Globaltronics ?


Não , dados da neatmo 
A Globaltronics está em Gondomar 
Em Monchique é a neatmo que tenho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

Chuva continua e cai com bastante intensidade neste momento mas entretanto o acumulado na estação que sigo nem mexe, segue com 7.4mm, a frente por aqui foi mais fraca do que o que estava previsto mas o que interessa é que chova. Excelente para os terrenos e se continuasse também seria para os cursos de água encherem de modo a que as barragens começassem a ser abastecidas. 
Finalmente o ano hidrológico ultrapassou os 100mm  estando nos *103mm*
Temperatura começa a descer com mais vontade, sigo com *9,3ºC*. Vidros todos embaciados.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

Começa a chover de novo
temperatura atual de 9,8ºC
Acumulado de 18, 9 mm
90% hr


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:05)

Continuam os aguaceiros 
20,6 mm
9,5°C
Pressão a 1008 hPa 
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jan 2018 às 19:51)

Chuva intensa agora em Serpa 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:56)

25,6 mm
Chove bem 
Temperatura em Monchique de 8,6 °C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 19:57)

Estou no alto da Fóia
Está muito vento 
5° C
Sensação fria
Aguaceiros gelados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 20:01)

joselamego disse:


> 25,6 mm
> Chove bem
> Temperatura em Monchique de 8,6 °C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Bom acumulado aí para Monchique, os aguaceiros devem continuar por aí.
Por aqui já parou de chover, 18,2mm.
Não espero grande coisa no pós—frontal.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom acumulado aí para Monchique, os aguaceiros devem continuar por aí.
> Por aqui já parou de chover, 18,2mm.
> Não espero grande coisa no pós—frontal.


Chove bem 
Estou no alto da Fóia
Aguaceiros gelados 
Vento forte 
Em Monchique cai boa chuvada, segundo minha APP netatmo 
25,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

joselamego disse:


> Chove bem
> Estou no alto da Fóia
> Aguaceiros gelados
> Vento forte
> ...


Tem cuidado então.


----------



## comentador (5 Jan 2018 às 20:28)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade do Sado já segue com mais de 20 mm, talvez uns 25mm ainda não confirmei. Continua a chover por aqui, embora com menor intensidade. Belo início de ano!


----------



## MikeCT (5 Jan 2018 às 20:40)

Em Faro (cidade) também chove forte já há uns minutos.

11,4mm de acumulado para já


----------



## MikeCT (5 Jan 2018 às 20:43)

joselamego disse:


> Chove bem
> Estou no alto da Fóia
> Aguaceiros gelados
> Vento forte
> ...



joselamego é o nosso reporter da neve algarvia 

Boa sorte!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 20:56)

Estou em Monchique para jantar 
Logo regresso ao alto da Fóia
7,5°C atuais 
1007 hPa 
95% HR 
Acumulado de 28,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (5 Jan 2018 às 20:59)

E chove por Faro


----------



## MikeCT (5 Jan 2018 às 20:59)

Em Faro(cidade) continua a chuva, embora mais fraca agora. O vento é quase nulo e tem caído forte e certinha nos últimos 20/30 min.

Acumulado de 15,4mm


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2018 às 21:04)

Por aqui ainda não parou e as pingas são tão geladas


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

7,7ºC. Chuva moderada durante toda a manhã e início de tarde, passando a fraca. Agora começa a descida da temperatura e das cotas de neve mas não estou com muitas esperanças para o interior.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

3.8°c na foia as 21h parece ter boas hipóteses de ver neve.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 21:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 3.8°c na foia as 21h parece ter boas hipóteses de ver neve.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Quando eu fui lá ao alto estavam 5
Meia noite já deverei ver flocos ou antes 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (5 Jan 2018 às 22:01)

A cerca de 20km de Monchique   @joselamego


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

6°c e o céu começa a limpar.
Não vai chegar cá nenhum aguaceiro, está mais do que apresentado e se chegar eventualmente algum, será muito fraco.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

bmelo disse:


> A cerca de 20km de Monchique   @joselamego


Depois da meia noite vou ao alto da Fóia ver se cai alguns flocos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (6 Jan 2018 às 09:59)

Por Marvão nada, nem uma amostra, nem um aguaceiro sequer... nem fui lá acima,.pois não valia a pena.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *1,7ºC*
Agora estão *8,1ºC* com vento moderado de NW. Céu limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas para o lado de Espanha.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2018 às 13:13)

Ontem deve ter sido a tarde/noite mais chuvosa deste ano hidrológico. Muito importante para os terrenos ainda por cima porque foi constante e moderada, ainda assim é claramente uma gota no oceano. Acho que pouca água chegou aos ribeiros... resta-nos esperar pelo avançar do mês...

Hoje por incrível que pareça o céu está limpinho apenas com algumas nuvens altas. Uma manhã de Sábado muito boa para ir passear ao mercado de Loulé, por exemplo.

A ver se entra algo do pós-frontal entretanto...acho que só mais para o Barlavento e Costa Vicentina.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 13:17)

Boa tarde 
Mínima de 5,4°C
Atual de 9,4°C
Pressão a 1005 hPa 
63% HR 
Acumulado de ontem de 28,7 mm

Ainda tentei ontem duas vezes ver neve na Fóia, mas a humidade e nevoeiro dificultaram essa possibilidade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (6 Jan 2018 às 13:20)

Boa tarde!

Em Alvalade do Sado caíram 34mm, excelente rega para os campos. Venha mais na próxima semana.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,
Por Monchique 
Céu nublado 
Sensação fria na rua 
Temperatura atual de 8,3°C
Pressão a 1005 hPa 
63% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

Boas,
Dia frio 
Máxima de 9,4°C
Atual de 6,8°C
75% HR 
Céu nublado 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

6,4ºC por aqui e mínima de 3,9ºC, um pouco mais alta do que estava à espera. Um normalíssimo evento de mais frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

4°c por aqui, nem sequer houve direito a pós—frontal.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> 4°c por aqui, nem sequer houve direito a pós—frontal.


A parte mais triste foi que se chegasse aqui algum aguaceiro seria neve porque as cotas estão baixas o suficiente... 5,0ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2018 às 19:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> A parte mais triste foi que se chegasse aqui algum aguaceiro seria neve porque as cotas estão baixas o suficiente... 5,0ºC.


Pois é, havia frio em altitude, ainda assim alguns modelos para amanhã apontam para neve acima dos 700/800m, daquela depressão vinda de Espanha, não acredito muito, mas vamos ver...
Até seria uma situação mais vantajosa para o interior do que estas células do pós—frontal, enfim é termos sorte


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2018 às 20:31)

Vai descendo bem, 3.5°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado. Dia frio. 

Máxima: 13.5ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC

Ontem, acumulei 14 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

2,9°c atuais, máxima de 8,4°c.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
6,3°C
79% HR 
Pressão a 1006 hPa 
Vento frio na rua 
Desconforto térmico 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Ontem deve ter sido a tarde/noite mais chuvosa deste ano hidrológico. Muito importante para os terrenos ainda por cima porque foi constante e moderada, ainda assim é claramente uma gota no oceano. Acho que pouca água chegou aos ribeiros... resta-nos esperar pelo avançar do mês....



Não podia estar mais de acordo contigo, claro que não é uma andorinha que faz a primavera, mas são dias assim que ajudam a repor as nascentes e promovem uma boa infiltração nos solos. São dias que não são notícia, pois a notícia para a comunicação social só existe quando há tragédias a lamentar, mas, por isso mesmo, são estes dias de chuva moderada e persistente que são uma boa notícia!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 00:47)

Boa Madrugada,
Vinha na rua e sentia alguns pingos suaves na cara, há precipitação junto à fronteira. É uma pena ser tão escassa. 
*2,8ºC* por aqui, a subir devido à entrada de nebulosidade.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 01:34)

Contado ninguém acredita mas...no candeeiro da rua vi alguns flocos Fantástico! Pensava que aquilo que o radar mostrava era virga mas pelos vistos não é, se fossem ecos mais fortes seria memorável.
*2,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 01:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Contado ninguém acredita mas...no candeeiro da rua vi alguns flocos Fantástico! Pensava que aquilo que o radar mostrava era virga mas pelos vistos não é, se fossem ecos mais fortes seria memorável.
> *2,6ºC*


Palmas amigo , vistes neve ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 01:41)

joselamego disse:


> Palmas amigo , vistes neve ...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Passado 8 anos, vi neve abaixo dos 300m.  Entretanto, já terminou. Não fosse o sistema central e vinha mais, infelizmente nota-se que está a servir de barreira.
A região a sul de Badajoz também vai ter surpresas visto os ecos não serem virga.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 01:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Contado ninguém acredita mas...no candeeiro da rua vi alguns flocos Fantástico! Pensava que aquilo que o radar mostrava era virga mas pelos vistos não é, se fossem ecos mais fortes seria memorável.
> *2,6ºC*



Enfim, mais vale ir viver para o alentejo, estou farto deste país. 
E podem dizer a seguir que sou lamechas! 

Fora este meu ataque de fúria e inveja (não posso mentir), parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 01:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Enfim, mais vale ir viver para o alentejo, estou farto deste país.
> E podem dizer a seguir que sou lamechas!
> 
> Fora este meu ataque de fúria e inveja (não posso mentir), parabéns!


Chegar aos 46ºC no verão passado e agora ver neve, é realmente fantástico. 
É deprimente realmente, a precipitação nem conseguir chegar à fronteira e pode-ser ver perfeitamente isso através daquilo que aparece a leste do interior Norte/Centro. Vá lá, ainda tive sorte de apanhar esta ponta, devo ter sido o único habitante da região a ver isto tão pouco que foi mas deu para limpar as vistas. A precipitação vem de NE, não fosse o sistema Central a servir de barreira e viria mais.


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 01:50)

Ver neve hoje em dia em Portugal é como ganhar o Euromilhões : humao


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 01:50)

Na cidade de Portalegre nada, passou mesmo de raspão. Com cota 272 talvez tenha sido uma neve já meio derretida, mas parabéns pelo elemento branco, seja ele sleet ou neve


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 01:55)

joselamego disse:


> Ver neve hoje em dia em Portugal é como ganhar o Euromilhões : humao
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Raríssimo mesmo. 


SpiderVV disse:


> Na cidade de Portalegre nada, passou mesmo de raspão. Com cota 272 talvez tenha sido uma neve já meio derretida, mas parabéns pelo elemento branco, seja ele sleet ou neve


Era tão pouco mas chuva não era, pena ter parado logo senão tinha gravado algo. Obrigado!! 
A temperatura desceu entretanto, *2,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 02:24)

Mais alguma precipitação fraca a dirigir-se para o Alto Alentejo. Veremos se não se fica pelo caminho, a própria serra de S. Mamede por vezes também serve de barreira.
A AEMET prevê chuva para Badajoz e La Codosera (a 15km de Arronches, localizada na vertente este da serra) amanhã com cotas a rondar os 600/700m, veremos!
*2ºC *neste momento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2018 às 03:00)

Este evento rendeu até ao momento na Manta Rota 25mm. 
Isto na tarde e noite do dia 5 de janeiro.
O dia 6 teve céu bastante limpo.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Contado ninguém acredita mas...no candeeiro da rua vi alguns flocos Fantástico! Pensava que aquilo que o radar mostrava era virga mas pelos vistos não é, se fossem ecos mais fortes seria memorável.
> *2,6ºC*


Antes do Inverno começar, disse-te que ias ter neve.
Eu só não acerto é no euro milhões


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jan 2018 às 10:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Contado ninguém acredita mas...no candeeiro da rua vi alguns flocos Fantástico! Pensava que aquilo que o radar mostrava era virga mas pelos vistos não é, se fossem ecos mais fortes seria memorável.
> *2,6ºC*



Sorte a tua, até no Alentejo neva  menos aqui, isto mete uma inveja de nevar no Alentejo, parabéns pela neve que caiu aí.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jan 2018 às 10:58)

Se ocorresse um novo 29 de janeiro de 2006 como seria bom, mas isso não vai acontecer, o ano passado foi no Algarve agora este ano é no Alentejo, em Lisboa é que nada, ai como seria bom um semelhante 29 de janeiro de 2006.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2018 às 10:58)

Dizes isso como se fosse mais normal nevar em Lisboa que no interior alentejano...? 

Parece quase garantida uma linha de precipitação na próxima madrugada a varrer maior parte do país, sendo que no extremo interior, alto Alentejo incluído, as cotas ainda poderiam ser interessantes. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jan 2018 às 11:09)

rozzo disse:


> Dizes isso como se fosse mais normal nevar em Lisboa que no interior alentejano...?
> 
> Parece quase garantida uma linha de precipitação na próxima madrugada a varrer maior parte do país, sendo que no extremo interior, alto Alentejo incluído, as cotas ainda poderiam ser interessantes.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



No ano passado é que foi bom para o Algarve, viram uns flocos de neve, este ano vai ser no Alentejo, como seria bom um novo 29 de janeiro de 2006 assim daria neve para a maior parte da gente, mas é muito difícil isso acontecer, até no ano passado nevou no deserto do Saara, bem que sorte que teve o joralentejano.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

Boas. Se caiu alguma coisa por aqui não vi que estava a dormir. Vamos ver o que o Domingo nos reserva apesar de já começar a sair o frio a partir desta noite. 7,1ºC atuais com mínima de 1,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sorte a tua, até no Alentejo neva  menos aqui, isto mete uma inveja de nevar no Alentejo, parabéns pela neve que caiu aí.



teoricamente falando há mais hipótese nevar no Alentejo do que em Lisboa


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2018 às 12:54)

Bom dia

Por Portalegre, a manhã nasceu entre sol e nuvens, as quais conheçam aos poucos a cobrir todo o céu. A sensação térmica cada vez é mais baixa e acredito que podemos ter alguma surpresa durante a tarde, pois está muito frio e com a precipitação prevista, sempre poderá haver alguns flocos na cidade branca


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 13:17)

Boa tarde 
Mínima de 4,8°C
Temperatura atual de 8,9°C
Pressão a 1005 hPa 
69% HR 
......
Talvez tenha hipóteses de ver neve na fóia hoje , mais para a noite !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

david 6 disse:


> teoricamente falando há mais hipótese nevar no Alentejo do que em Lisboa


Nem se pode comparar uma coisa com outra, principalmente nestas zonas mais altas do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 13:34)

Por aqui o sol ainda não apareceu, o céu mantém-se muito nublado e espero bem que não apareça, para isto não aquecer muito.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 13:43)

Boa tarde a todos!!!
Estive no alto de S. Mamede hoje de manhã. A cerca dos 850m altitude (logo a seguir á capela, para quem conheçe) caiam os primeiros flocos. A temperatura era de 2ºC. Lá em cima os farrapos eram maiores mas a intensidade era fraca e nem no carro acumulava. Vento forte.
Neste momento sigo na cidade com 6.6ºC. Uns aguaceiros dariam para baixar a temperatura e regressar lá cima de novo. Vou acompanhando e qualquer novidade relevante, informo!
Abraço

OFFTOPIC: Quem me ajuda a postar fotos aqui, já que não o faço há bastante tempo e sei que existem alterações? Queria uma app que não fosse muito pesada e rápida  Obrigado


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 13:50)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!!!
> Estive no alto de S. Mamede hoje de manhã. A cerca dos 850m altitude (logo a seguir á capela, para quem conheçe) caiam os primeiros flocos. A temperatura era de 2ºC. Lá em cima os farrapos eram maiores mas a intensidade era fraca e nem no carro acumulava. Vento forte.
> Neste momento sigo na cidade com 6.6ºC. Uns aguaceiros dariam para baixar a temperatura e regressar lá cima de novo. Vou acompanhando e qualquer novidade relevante, informo!
> Abraço
> ...


Utiliza o Imgur


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 13:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Utiliza o Imgur



Obrigado  mais o tapatalk?


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 14:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Antes do Inverno começar, disse-te que ias ter neve.
> Eu só não acerto é no euro milhões


Verdade, foi pouco mas bom! 


Nuno Pimenta disse:


> OFFTOPIC: Quem me ajuda a postar fotos aqui, já que não o faço há bastante tempo e sei que existem alterações? Queria uma app que não fosse muito pesada e rápida  Obrigado


Eu utilizo o computador para postar as fotos através do imgur. A aplicação tapatalk e o imgur também servem para quem só consegue postar através do telemóvel mas nunca utilizei.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima de *-0,2ºC*
Agora sigo com *8,8ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 14:50)

Vejo virga, mas nada de precipitação ao nível do solo. Está difícil aquela mancha a Norte. 8,6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

7,1ºC  e céu carregado


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 15:15)

Por Monchique 
Céu com algumas nuvens 
10,2°C
64% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 15:16)

Falta frio!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 15:25)

Não falta frio porque se caísse um aguaceiro a situação normalizava logo, no entanto só se vê virga no céu e nuvens altas...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 15:44)

Alguns chuviscos agora, notáveis nos vidros dos carros. 
A temperatura está a descer, *8,3ºC*
Máxima de *9,1ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

Temperatura a descer, 6,6ºC e alguns pingos na cidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 16:02)

Aqui mais abaixo não vejo pingos, mas a temperatura está realmente a descer. 7,9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 16:06)

Em Monchique a temperatura também já desce
9,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

O problema é que começa a faltar frio a vários níveis.

Muito frio acumulado à superfície seria suficiente para neve a cotas baixas mesmo sem grande frio em altitude nem instabilidade. 

Ou muito frio em altitude seria suficiente provavelmente com descida de cotas nos aguaceiros intensos. 

Bastaria uma das duas, mas tanto uma como outra eram ligeiramente aquém do suficiente infelizmente... 

Ainda assim, e porque um global como o GFS é um bocadinho "cego" para ver o frio "acumulado" nos níveis mais baixos neste tipo de situação em escalas mais locais, não descartaria alguma surpresa nas zonas fronteiriças a cotas abaixo das apresentadas nos meteogramas caso ocorra precipitação minimamente decente nas horas mais frias da madrugada. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

No topo de S.Mamede, com 1 grau e vista para Espanha onde continuam a ocorrer aguaceiros!!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 17:52)

Tarde fresca em S.Mamede!!! Como quase sempre faltou o melhor. Agora aguardemos pela madrugada... 














Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tarde fresca em S.Mamede!!! Como quase sempre faltou o melhor. Agora aguardemos pela madrugada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo radar, ela está a chegar!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 18:26)

O WRF prevê uma baixa da cota de neve quando a precipitação da madrugada passar, parece persistir um pequeno núcleo de precipitação em São Mamede quando isso acontecer. São coisas de mesoescala, pequeninas, mas ainda assim interessante. O produto de acumulação de neve do WRF 2km também regista qualquer coisa ao fim da madrugada. Atender ao facto que é a run das 6z e muita coisa já se passou desde aí. Esperar pela 12z para ver outra vez.

Entretanto, vejo alguma virga ao longe, e 6,5ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 18:42)

Chove em Marvão com 6,5ºC 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 18:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chove em Marvão com 6,5ºC
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


A que altitude?


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> A que altitude?


550m aproximadamente
4 km a Nordeste do Castelo de Marvão


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 18:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 550m aproximadamente


Então lá no castelo, devem estar menos uns 2°c mais ou menos, esperemos é que haja precipitação por noite dentro...


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2018 às 19:13)

Por aqui chuvisca com 5,8ºC. Acho que está na hora de fazer uma visita á serra.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 19:35)

A chuva aumentou um pouco de intensidade em Marvão (a 4km do castelo)
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-tempo-real-marvao/


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 19:40)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui chuvisca com 5,8ºC. Acho que está na hora de fazer uma visita á serra.



4.8ºC e chuviscos. Vais lá? Manda news. Abraço


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

Chuviscos com* 5,6ºC*
A serra está a servir de uma bela barreira, veremos se chega algo de jeito.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 20:36)

1,2mm acumulados em Marvão (a 4km do Castelo) com 5,4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 20:45)

Interessante a Norte. Se alguém estiver na Serra que fique de olho:






6,4ºC.


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2018 às 20:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Interessante a Norte. Se alguém estiver na Serra que fique de olho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu vou lá daqui a pouco, a intensidade já aumentou também aqui na cidade, e com 5,0ºC. Não me admirava com surpresas logo a entre os 700 e os 800m.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

Chove fraco a moderado por aqui com* 5,2ºC*. Deve estar interessante na serra!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Finalmente começou a chover por aqui. Chovem pingas muito fininhas e geladas, temperatura em descida... com 6,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 12.6ºC 
mínima: 4.9ºC
actual: 7.8ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

talingas disse:


> Eu vou lá daqui a pouco, a intensidade já aumentou também aqui na cidade, e com 5,0ºC. Não me admirava com surpresas logo a entre os 700 e os 800m.


Belíssimo!!! A ver se dá alguma coisa 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Confirmo que neva aos 800m. zero graus!!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Confirmo que neva aos 800m. zero graus!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


!! Eheheh


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 21:38)

Chove com intensidade 
*5ºC *


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 21:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> !! Eheheh


Mensagens de quem está lá em cima. Passei lá o dia. Estou a espera delas 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 21:39)

"Ja viemos embora. Ja estao imensos carros a ir para la.  Mas ja parou..."

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (7 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

Fotos não há?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

Recebida agora mesmo! 
Com esta gripalhada mais não posso fazer. Sorry 






Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 21:43)

Água—neve, aqui pelo Reguengo.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2018 às 21:43)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Recebida agora mesmo!
> Com esta gripalhada mais não posso fazer. Sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Acumulação considerável aparentemente...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 21:45)

5,5ºC ainda em descida. A cota vai descer mais um pouco enquanto chove, no entanto quando descer a valores mais baixos já não haverá precipitação.

O WRF continua a ver um pequeno núcleo de precipitação por Portalegre ao início do dia na run das 12z:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2018 às 21:45)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> "Ja viemos embora. Ja estao imensos carros a ir para la.  Mas ja parou..."
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


Claro que sim, estava a brincar! Sem stress


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2018 às 22:16)

Pois bem já cheguei tarde. Pelo menos já não cheguei a ver nevar. Era eu a subir e a chuva a fraquejar. Só mesmo nos últimos 100m se começou a ver alguma acumulação. Estando a maior parte nos últimos 50m. Por volta das 21:30 já não havia qualquer tipo de precipitação. A temperatura estava a rondar os 0ºC. Agora começou a chuviscar de novo, mas já estou nos 750m, e a temperatura ronda os 3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

"Agora sim está a cair neve e bem "
Informação via sms. 22:20
Luis....deixa-te estar!!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

Já cheguei cá ao alto... e neva neste momento


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2018 às 22:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já cheguei cá ao alto... e neva neste momento



Querem ver que tenho que voltar para trás..


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

Por aqui mais abaixo só chuvisca muito fraco, se fosse um aguaceiro bem forte...


----------



## chispe (7 Jan 2018 às 23:12)

Onde?


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 01:42)

Boa noite 
Começou a chover em Monchique 
Chuva fraca 
Temperatura atual de 6,6°C
Pressão a 1007 hPa 
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 02:05)

Chove bem 
1,1 mm
Temperatura subiu 
7,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 02:12)

3,8 mm
6,9°C
Chove bem , ouço dentro de casa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (8 Jan 2018 às 04:03)

Por aqui vai caindo uma morrinha bem gelada. 2,5°C.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Choveu esta madrugada 
Acumulados de 7,7 mm
Mínima 4,4°C
Atual de 5,5
Pressão a 1012 hpa 
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 12:46)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Hoje está a ser um dia frio por Monchique 
Talvez o mais frio desde que estou aqui a viver temporariamente 
Temperatura atual ainda de 6,5°C
86% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 16:46)

Boa tarde 
Depois de uma manhã temporariamente nublada, a tarde foi de céu limpo e sol.
O dia foi frio , o mais frio desde que estou em Monchique ...
Máxima de 8,5°C
Atual de 8,0°C









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2018 às 17:12)

17:11
9 graus 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2018 às 18:41)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia amanheceu nublado e com alguns chuviscos. Estive em Lisboa e a partir de Vendas Novas o céu estava limpo. Cheguei a Arronches com céu pouco nublado ao final da tarde. 
Máx: *10,5ºC*

A mínima já foi batida, sigo neste momento com *2,9ºC* com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2018 às 19:10)

4,6 graus com tendência para descer.
Para que horas está prevista precipitação para Portalegre?

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sulman (8 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

Depois de algum tempo de ausência, eis que regresso.

Em Arraiolos o dia de ontem foi marcado por céum pouco nublado, com uma máxima de 8º, às 21h estavam 3º e durante a noite houve um periodo de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ainda pensei que pudesse nevar mas não havia frio suficiente. As 8h de hoje estavam 2,5º.

De realçar o forte vento e gelo acumulado esta manhã no castelo, a 412m de altitude. 

Neste momento estão 4º.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi variando entre sol e sem sol. Dia frio.  Por volta das 4 h da manhã, caiu chuvinha. 

Máxima: 12.5ºC
mínima: 5.3ºC
actual: 6.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

Boas,dia fresco hoje:
Máxima:8,6°c
Mínima:1°c
Frio? Isso é nos states(EUA)


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 20:45)

Boas ,
Hoje tive o dia mais frio desde que estou em Monchique ...
Manhã nublada e tarde de sol !
Ainda choveu de madrugada 
Acumulado de 7,7 mm
Temperatura máxima de 8,5°C
Temperatura mínima de 4,3°C
Temperatura atual de 5,2°C
87% HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
.................................
Dados da estação metereológica 
Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Temperatura em acentuada subida em Marvão


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

Aqui em Monchique ainda desce 
4,7°C atuais 
De madrugada ou antes meia noite já deverá subir com a entrada da nebulosidade 
90% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2018 às 22:34)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Para que horas está prevista precipitação para Portalegre?


Só a partir de amanhã de manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

Já em *-0,6ºC*  Por volta das 21:30h no forte local de inversão já estavam -2ºC.
Não fosse a nebulosidade que vai aparecer durante a madrugada e a mínima seria bem baixa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

o GFS cortou bastante na precipitação para amanhã 
só espero chuva fraca


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

Amareleja já com 2,7ºC e Mértola 2,9ºC 
Pena que a nebulosidade esteja a chegar


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

Em Monchique 
4,5°C 
Sensação de 2°C
Pressão a subir 
1018 hPa 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Ainda em descida 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia!!!
Amanhece com 4,2 graus e ceu encoberto.
T.Min. 2,4 às 02.24 hrs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia 
Já chove por Monchique 
7,3°C
0,4 mm até momento de acumulado 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2018 às 08:19)

#Portalegre começa a chover agora 08:19 hrs

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sulman (9 Jan 2018 às 08:57)

Arraiolos, chove moderadamente, gotas geladas. 

Estão 3°


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2018 às 09:08)

Pela Manta Rota entre sexta e domingo caíram 26mm. 
Vamos ver quanto rende o dia de hoje, tou com um bom feeling... 
Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho a estação (julho) e claro, deste inverno até ao momento. 4.3°C


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 09:50)

Boas,
Chove bem por Monchique 
Temperatura de 8,2°C
98% HR 
3,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
4°/5°C em Portalegre com chuva. Será que não há surpresas na serra? Pingas geladas com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 10:07)

Boa chuvada 
Acumulados a subir 
4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 10:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> 4°/5°C em Portalegre com chuva. Será que não há surpresas na serra? Pingas geladas com algum vento à mistura.


Não, é só chuva, há muita humidade/nevoeiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2018 às 11:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> 4°/5°C em Portalegre com chuva. Será que não há surpresas na serra? Pingas geladas com algum vento à mistura.



Apenas 2º em S.Mamede e sim, muita chuva!!!


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

Boas 
Por Monchique chove bem toda a manhã 
Acumulados de 7,4 mm
Temperatura de 8,6°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

Por aqui *5mm
4.2ºc.*
A chuva é gelada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 13:18)

Como andam os acumulados no Alentejo?


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

Que belo dia de chuva 
Um dia de verdadeiro inverno 
Chuva e chuva, sempre certinha 
Acumulados de 15,9 mm
Temperatura de 9,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 13:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como andam os acumulados no Alentejo?


Fracos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jan 2018 às 13:57)

Fracos....

podes consultá-lo aqui: meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 14:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Fracos....
> 
> podes consultá-lo aqui: meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz


Esperava melhores acumulados no Alentejo ...que pena!
Aqui em Monchique chove bem , sempre certinha desde as 8 h

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

Chove bem por Albufeira! Chuva moderada, constante e grada. Boa para os solos mas é precisa muita mais!

P.S - Para o Alentejo não vejo grande melhoria. A Seca já é crónica e os valores de precipitação continuam muito baixos. O Algarve  ainda vai apanhando um ou outro evento que ameniza a situação mas o Alentejo pouco ou nada apanha.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

Aqui já passou dos 6mm.
Olhando o radar ainda deve vir mais alguma.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

Junto a Cuba, bem no meio do Alentejo:
Chuva contínua desde as 8:20h até agora. 8.7mm acumulados. Para os solos é isto que se quer!
Atuais: T = 8.9ºC HR = 98% V= 20km/h P= 1015hPa


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 14:17)

Isto esta a ser uma desilusao para o Algarve... inicialmente o GFS previa que a frente se deslocasse de Oeste para Leste, apanhando em cheio o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve, mas pelo radar a precipitacao esta a ser empurrada para Sul, logo chega ao sotavento vinda de Noroeste... o que e sinonimo de acumulados fracos... 

E melhor que nada mas estava com alguma esperanca que isto hoje fosse alem dos 20 mm, mas acho que nem aos 10 vai chegar. 

No Baixo Alentejo as medias desta decada devem estar assustadoras, pelo andar da carruagem vao cair de 500 e tal para 300 mm, valores tipicos do Levante espanhol e do Magrebe.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 14:20)

Por Monchique não me posso queixar 
Tem chovido bem toda a manhã e ainda continua ...
Acumulados de 17,2 mm
Pressão a 1016 hPa 
98% HR 
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2018 às 14:20)

Boa tarde

Um belo dia de chuva até agora em Arronches, apesar de ter sido quase sempre chuva fraca. Só após as 13.30h começou a ser mais intensa. 
Estranho o facto de estar a chover mais intensamente do que choveu durante a manhã e o radar dá uma ideia totalmente errada da intensidade...


----------



## aoc36 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

Dia de chuva continua. Chove moderado a fraco. Acumulação de 10.8mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2018 às 14:25)

Está um fantástico dia de chuva no Algarve. Em Olhão vai caindo de forma mais ou menos contínua desde manhã.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

O acumulado em Tavira esta estranho, neste momento 3.65 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

frederico disse:


> O acumulado em Tavira esta estranho, neste momento 3.65 mm.


Problemas no pluviometro de certeza!! Isso em que estação? 
Já choveu bem mais que isso. Aqui em Olhão tem estado a chover de forma moderada há horas (não sei quantos mm's)
Na minha estação da Manta Rota vou já com 10.7 mm. E ainda vai bastante a caminho.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 14:48)

O radar evidencia isso mesmo, se visto com atencao. Parece que ha um escudo em torno de Tavira neste evento que bloqueia a precipitacao. Deve ter chovido muito mais na Manta Rota ou em Castro Marim, e em Faro ou Olhao.

EDIT:

E a estacao do CCV. Mas o radar parece que indicia menos precipitacao na cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 15:00)

Boas,
Mínima de* -3,3ºC*, a partir do meio da madrugada começou a subir devido ao aumento da nebulosidade, imagino se tivesse continuado limpo. De manhã quando sai, havia ainda gelo significativo nos telhados e os recipientes que tinha no quintal ainda estavam com algum gelo.
Neste momento, chuva miudinha mas intensa. o Acumulado não é muito expressivo mas no caminho Portalegre/Arronches já haviam muitos campos com água e alguns ribeiros a correrem, chuva muito boa para os terrenos, mas infelizmente, para as barragens não é tão boa visto não encher os cursos de água maiores de maneira a que as barragens tenham abastecimento significativo.
Para ser sincero, está a chover muito mais agora com o eco azul que parece persistir durante mais algum tempo do que de manhã com os ecos verdes.  Que assim continue!  Aos poucos e poucos vai-se lá e não com brutidades, o que me importa é que vá chovendo e não os acumulados interessantes.
*6mm
7,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Boas,
Envio foto dos meus acumulados, a temperatura atual , da pressão e humidade relativa ....
(Dados da app estação metereológica Netatmo )







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (9 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Boa tarde, em Faro (cidade) vai caindo certinha desde manhã..11,2mm acumulados e 13,4ºC (longe dos 17º previstos pelo IPMA)...vamos a ver se chega aos 15mm já que parece "fugir" tudo para sul do Algarve


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 15:17)

A temperatura por aqui está nos 5,3°c.
Chuva fraca e nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2018 às 17:09)

17:09 ..... chuviscos que não param há horas!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

Meus amigos,
Continua a chuvinha 
Agora fraca, mas rende milhões 
24,9 mm acumulado 
Temperatura atual 
11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 17:29)

A chuva fraca, traduziu—se até agora em 10,7mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2018 às 17:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como andam os acumulados no Alentejo?



Hoje até agora (17:29)
*  7,4 mm*: Serpa
*  3,6 mm*: Herdade
*10,2 mm*: Beja
*12,6 mm*: Amareleja
*5,1 mm*: Mértola
*7,5 mm*: Moura
*5,4 mm*: Marvão

MeteoAlentejo


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 18:20)

Uma bela tarde de chuva  Acumulado de *10.2mm* e ainda chove, algum nevoeiro à mistura.
Tatual: *8,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 18:29)

Chove bem, *10.6mm*. Assim dá gosto **


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 18:37)

Em hora e meia depois das 17h nao sei o que se tera passado em Tavira. A estacao do CCV acumulou mas de 10 mm, assim de repente, e o dia vai com 17 mm.

EDIT: o radar confirma que entre as 17 e as 18 choveu na zona mas tanto? Se for verdade numa hora a cidade ultrapassou Faro e Castro Marim.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

Boas,
Já parou de chover 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual e máxima de 11,2°C
95% HR 
Acumulado de 25,5 mm
Foto do fim do dia por Monchique 
........
(Dados estação metereológica Netatmo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2018 às 18:51)

Foi um bom dia de chuva hoje, pelo menos por Albufeira por onde estive. 

Quanto ao resto, fiquei impressionado com a volta que fiz pela serra Algarvia este fim-de-semana. Nem o mais pequeno curso de água corre quanto mais as ribeiras. É Cascalho e mais cascalho por isso podem ver o déficit que temos e o quanto tem de chover para recuperar...


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 19:15)

Pois estive ai este fim-de-semana e tambem nao vi agua. Estamos ja em Janeiro, portanto para vir agua as ribeiras so com uma valente cheia, e para isso sera necessario um evento mais para o extremo, que meta pelo menos 40 mm em toda a serra. Tera de ser uma depressao em altitude ou a sudoeste de Sagres, porque com frentes de Noroeste isto nao vai la. Num ano normal a agua ja teria vindo em Outubro ou Novembro...


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

O evento esta praticamente acabado. Castro Marim, Tavira e Faro passaram dos 10 mm. 

A media da mais recente normal ronda os 50 mm. Da normal antiga os 70 mm. Neste momento os acumulados andarao entre os 25 e os 40 mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jan 2018 às 19:24)

Acumulados na minha rede:
Serpa: 8,0mm
Bemposta: 3,9mm
Beja: 10,8mm
Amareleja: 12,6mm
Mértola: 5,4mm
Moura: 7,5mm
Marvão: 6,0mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2018 às 19:45)

#portalegre
Muito mais alta a temperatura comparativamente com os últimos dias!
Seguimos com 7,3 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 19:54)

Por aqui 13,5mm, já não deve mexer muito mais.
É preciso quase 10 dias para se acumularem pouco mais de 30mm.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

Por Cuba acumulado ficou por 11.4mm
Actuais: 11.4ºC ainda em subida / HR 99%


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Por Monchique 
Dia de chuva 
Máxima de 11,2°C
Temperatura atual de 10,7°C
Mínima de 4,0°C
Acumulado de 25,5 mm
............
Envio foto dos dados do dia de hoje..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2018 às 21:08)

Boas,
Por aqui, já vai parando de chover, foi uma boa rega!
*12mm*
Neste momento sigo *7,9ºC*, vento nulo e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## comentador (9 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade Sado, dia típico de inverno, choveu todo o dia, rendeu 10,0 mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2018 às 22:35)

Hoje pela Manta Rota tenho 16.5 mm até ao momento. Ainda é capaz de cair mais uns pingos..


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2018 às 07:42)

Ontem foi um dia de chuva, hoje acordamos com nevoeiro intenso 
Estão 9C por aqui.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia!!!
Seguimos com nevoeiro cerrado e vento praticamente nulo.
Tmin. 5,1 graus às 00.38hrs

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
85% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2018 às 15:09)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos que acumularam *0.4mm*. A frente rendeu *2.1mm*, ainda choveu bem durante alguns minutos. Muita água nos campos e alguns ribeiros também já correm bem.
Neste momento o sol já espreita com *12,2ºC *e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2018 às 15:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos que acumularam *0.4mm*. A frente rendeu *2.1mm*, ainda choveu bem durante alguns minutos. Muita água nos campos e alguns ribeiros também já correm bem.
> Neste momento o sol já espreita com *12,2ºC *e vento moderado de NW.


Isso é que é preciso!!!
Agora "algum" Sol 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 15:48)

Boas,
Está chuviscar em Monchique 
Temperatura já em descida 
13,3°C
0,3 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (10 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

Por Cuba a frente serviu para rega do dia com 1.3mm e descida de 3ºC
Vento SW de manhã, W à passagem da frente e já rodou para NW
Pós-frontal não deverá render nada, pelo radar...
Actuais 12.8ºC e 92% HR 1023hPa V=15km/h


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2018 às 16:01)

Por aqui a frente deu 2,6mm.
Por hoje tá feito, não chove mais.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 16:08)

Chove bem 
0,7 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 16:23)

Já parou chover 
Estão vir abertas 
Aguaceiro que rendeu 3,6 mm
( Não estava a contar hoje com tanto )
12,8°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

Chuviscou ainda depois do aguaceiro 
4,0 mm
Temperatura desceu para 11,7°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2018 às 17:11)

17:10 hrs-- 10'
Vento NW moderado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 18:42)

*Monchique*

Dados de hoje:

*14.5* Temperatura Máxima, Hoje às 14:30
*10.4* Temperatura Mínima, Hoje às 02:53
*11.6* Temperatura Média 4.1 Amplitude
11,1º Temperatura atual
Chuva  (4,0 mm)


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2018 às 18:56)

Boa Noite,
Faz hoje 8 anos que, esta zona estava assim:








As saudades apertam! 
_____________
Não choveu mais por aqui, o acumulado ficou em *2.5mm*
O mês segue muito fraquinho com *26mm*.

Neste momento, *8,2ºC* e céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

Temperatura a descer bem por aqui, o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo. 
Sigo com *2,3°C *


----------



## MikeCT (10 Jan 2018 às 23:18)

Em Faro (cidade) ainda pingou mas mal deu para molhar o chão..0,2mm acumulados o que faz com que Dezembro esteja nos 32,4mm

Ficamos assim com exactamente 100,0mm desde 1 de Outubro...


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Sol com nuvens 
Mínima de 6,2°C
Temperatura atual de 10,9°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Jan 2018 às 10:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Faz hoje 8 anos que, esta zona estava assim:
> 
> 
> ...


Que maravilha de dia!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Jan 2018 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!!!
#portalegre ... vamos seguindo assim. 
Vento moderado de NO.
Temperatura a rondar os 10 graus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

Tempo fresco e solarengo pelo Algarve! Algumas nuvens tímidas no céu. Vento fraco. Janeiro típico por aqui!


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

*Monchique*

Dados de hoje:

Sol com nuvens

*12.7* Temperatura Máxima
6*.2* Temperatura Mínima, 
*9.7 *Temperatura Média 
Temperatura atual de *10,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2018 às 19:28)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Que maravilha de dia!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


Verdade! Ficará para sempre na memória.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, caiu uma aguaceiro fraco por volta das 7h, acumulou *0.3mm*
Tarde de sol mas fresca, máxima de *12,5ºC*
Agora sigo com *5,1ºC* em descida lenta devido a uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Jan 2018 às 22:20)

22:15 hrs
Seguimos com 3.9 graus e céu limpo.
(Finalmente sem aquela humidade chata)

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens e frio.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 5.3ºC

Levo acumulados 25 mm, até agora.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
O sol quase a surgir no horizonte 
Mínima de 5,6°C
Temperatura atual de 6,1°C
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
86% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia!!!
Primeira geada deste Outono-Inverno dentro da cidade #portalegre.
Neste momento céu a encobrir.





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jan 2018 às 09:51)

Bem....esperemos então por uma boa rega este Sábado e que neve em S.Mamede!!! 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

Boas,
Céu a ficar coberto de nuvens altas 
Temperatura atual de 10,1°C
76% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2018 às 14:47)

Céu já nublado 
Logo de madrugada já virá chuva 
11,8°C
74% HR 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jan 2018 às 17:13)

17:12 hrs.
Bom fim de semana a todos !!! 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2018 às 18:36)

Boa noite,
O dia amanheceu com céu limpo. Aos poucos o céu foi ficando nublado por nuvens altas.
Neste momento o céu está nublado.
Temperatura atual de 9,4ºC

Dados de hoje: 

*12 *Temperatura Máxima, Hoje às 15:32
*5.6* Temperatura Mínima, Hoje às 06:17
*8.8* Temperatura Média
6.3 Amplitude


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2018 às 18:54)

Boa Noite,
Enorme geada hoje, até as árvores estavam brancas, em Portalegre hoje também havia, algo que é pouco comum. Ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando mais coberto por nuvens altas, agora ao final do dia já eram nuvens mais escuras e compactas.
Máx: *12,5ºC*
Min: *-2,4ºC*
Tatual: *5,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Enorme geada hoje, até as árvores estavam brancas, em Portalegre hoje também havia, algo que é pouco comum. Ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando mais coberto por nuvens altas, agora ao final do dia já eram nuvens mais escuras e compactas.
> Máx: *12,5ºC*
> Min: *-2,4ºC*
> Tatual: *5,6ºC*


Aqui também houve ligeira geada, mas a poucos kms daqui, ali na zona de Porto Espada/Portagem tudo branco, o carro chegou a marcar —4.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Já choveu , desde as 5 h manhã até às pouco 
Acumulado de 17,3 mm
Temperatura mínima de 8,2°C
Temperatura atual de 9,3°C
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Jan 2018 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
A frente deu 8.4mm em Cuba, das 5 às 9h. Agora é a lotaria do pós-frontal para ver se chego aos 10-12mm...
Actuais: 9.7ºC 98% HR 8km/h WNW 1019hPa


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia,
A frente rendeu muito menos do que estava à espera, acumulado de *6.2mm*
Acumulado do mês é de *32.5mm*
Agora acaba-se a chuva sabe-se lá por quanto tempo outra vez. 

Neste momento sigo com *7,8°C*


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 11:09)

Grande aguaceiro que está a cair 
Uauuuuu
Muita água a cair do céu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 11:25)

Grande aguaceiro 
Rendeu no total até agora 
20,4 mm
10,9°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2018 às 12:32)

Nao se pode esperar muito de frentes de Noroeste no sotavento algarvio. 

5.9 mm em Tavira, pouco acima de 6 em Castro Marim, menos de 5 em Faro (aeroporto). Veremos se ainda chegam alguns restos do pos-frontal mas estou ceptico. Isto e melhor que nada mas assim nao vira agua as ribeiras.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2018 às 12:59)

Pela Manta Rota acumulei 6.6 mm. Janeiro vai com 50 mm até ao momento. 
Algumas ribeiras começam a querer correr, o nível freático continua com imenso poder de encaixe.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

Vou com 200 mm acumulados no ano hidrológico.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

Boas,
Céu já com abertas de sol 
Temperatura atual de 11,6°C
81% HR 
Acumulado hoje de 20,4 mm
Total deste mês de janeiro (até hoje)
de 86,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vou com 200 mm acumulados no ano hidrológico.


Não está mau...em muitos pontos do caldeirão não sei se chega a esse valor! Vi o cenário muito pobrezinho no último fim de semana. Acho que nem em 2005 esteve assim...


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jan 2018 às 13:52)

Precipitação acumulada hoje:
Serpa: 5,2mm
Beja: 5,7mm
Amareleja: 3,9mm
Mértola: 6,6mm
Moura: 5,1mm
Marvão: 8,7mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Não está mau...em muitos pontos do caldeirão não sei se chega a esse valor! Vi o cenário muito pobrezinho no último fim de semana. Acho que nem em 2005 esteve assim...


Verdade. 
No fim de semana passado também fui dar uma volta pela serra. 
A ribeira do Beliche estava a começar a correr com um pequeno fio de água.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde 
Céu com abertas 
12,1°C
75% HR 
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
Acumulado hoje de 20,4 mm
Fotos da vila de Monchique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Bom ambiente 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2018 às 14:40)

Boas,
11mm, parece estar a aproximar-se um aguaceiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2018 às 14:53)

Belo aguaceiro a chegar!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Granizo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Aumento notório do vento por aqui com alguma chuva. Rajada de 70 km/h na estação do @talingas !


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Granizo e trovão


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 15:47)

Céu com boas abertas
Há pouco ameaçou um aguaceiro, ainda pingou....
Temperatura atual de 11,7°C
79% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (13 Jan 2018 às 18:23)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade do Sado este evento até ao momento rendeu 6,0 mm. Esperava mais um pouco, mas já foi muito bom para os solos e vegetação. Nesta zona estamos muito longe do grau de saturação das toalhas freáticas, precisa de chover muito mais. Desde Outubro até agora registo 169,0 mm. O ano passado nesta altura já contava com 205,0 mm. Desde 2014 que os Invernos têm sido pouco chuvosos, o que se reflecte nas barragens do Alto Sado que apresentam as reservas no mínimo.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

Boas,
Não estive em Arronches durante a tarde mas segundo relatos choveu bastante com granizo e trovoada. De Évora, avistavam-se para norte formações bastante interessantes.
Neste momento sigo com* 3,5ºC *e está-se a formar nevoeiro, o vento é nulo. Humidade a *100%*


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 19:45)

Boa noite 
Dados de hoje :
Máxima de 12,3°C
Mínima de 8,4°C
Atual de 9,6°C
Acumulados de chuva 20,4 mm






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2018 às 20:05)

Não misturem Marrocos - e respetivo litoral - com o 'norte de África'. Sim, também é para ti @algarvio1980 






A imagem está incompleta porque a estimativa é feita mediante estações (e em muito local não há). 

O sul português deve ter algumas semelhanças com o noroeste africano mas as coisas podem piorar. O que não falta no 'norte de África' são zonas em que chuva é quase uma anomalia.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 20:48)

Está a cair um aguaceiro em Monchique 
Temperatura de 8,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2018 às 21:13)

@Orion , mas Olhão já é uma cidade marroquina, basta ver os traços da zona histórica e claro, até marroquinos temos nas ruas, quer flore, com aquele sotaque marroquino. 

Dia com alguma chuva de manhã cedo e resto com solinho do bom. 

Máxima: 15.8ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

*1,9ºC* com nevoeiro disperso, há uma célula a norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

joralentejano disse:


> *1,9ºC* com nevoeiro disperso, há uma célula a norte.


Essa célula deu um aguaceiro por aqui.
Parece que estão a vir mais a caminho.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Essa célula deu um aguaceiro por aqui.
> Parece que estão a vir mais a caminho.


Se não se ficarem pelo caminho ainda deve chover mais qualquer coisa!


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 22:17)

Uauuuu
Boas células a passaram aqui 
Tem caído bons aguaceiros 
21,7 mm 
8,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 22:50)

23,2 mm
Bons aguaceiros por Monchique 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2018 às 23:01)

Dilúvio com granizo!! 
Como estava com a típica inversão a temperatura subiu e continua a subir, *2,5ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jan 2018 às 00:25)

Domingo começa com 4,4 graus 
Boa noite!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2018 às 01:15)

De volta à inversão, algumas nuvens apenas e o vento é nulo. O nevoeiro persiste junto ao rio. Se os aguaceiros que estão no litoral não se ficassem pelo caminho como se ficou este último, a noite seria interessante.
Tatual: *1,6ºC
*


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia 
Abertas de sol
De madrugada ainda choveu 
Acumulado desde a meia noite de 
3,4 
9,3°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jan 2018 às 12:56)

Assim segue o inicio de tarde com 6,9 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

Boas,
Ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte de madrugada mas foi de curta duração. Acumulou *0.4mm*
Dia de sol e muitas nuvens, temperatura fresca. Ao final do dia, as nuvens já iam longe e o céu estava praticamente limpo.





De volta à pasmaceira e se fossemos pelas previsões atuais, janeiro já não irá trazer mais nada. O mês segue com *35.1mm  *Resumindo e concluindo, podemos esperar sentados pela recuperação das barragens.

Neste momento vai arrefecendo bem com *4,5ºC*


----------



## Sulman (14 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

Tarde fria em Arraiolos. Alguns aguaceiros fracos. Máxima 7°

Neste momento estão 3° no centro da vila.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

Boa noite
Por Monchique dia de sol e nuvens
Apenas choveu de madrugada

Dados de hoje:

Minima de *6,2ºC*

Máxima de *10,8ºC*

Atual de *7,0ºC*

90%hr

Pressão a 1022 hPa

Acumulado de hoje : 3,4 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

2.6 graus e desconfio que por este "andar" vamos ter um geadão.
Boa noite 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

*-0,5ºC* por aqui e já se nota algum gelo nos carros.  Mínima do dia portanto!
*100% hr*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia.
Ceu limpo e geada, apesar de não ser muito intensa.
Tmin. 2.1 graus às 07:21 hrs.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,8°C
Atual de 8,9°C
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2018 às 11:00)

Porra, que frio que está hoje! 
Estava um nevoeiro do caneco às 8h e 2C em Odemira. Nada de geada na minha zona, mas em Odemira haviam carros cheios de gelo.

Poucas melhoras agora, estão 4C e o nevoeiro começou a ir embora.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Offtopic: Alguém sentiu sismo #portalegre ?

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (15 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Não senti, mas o vidro da estante da sala telintou.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Offtopic: Alguém sentiu sismo #portalegre ?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


Eu senti... várias coisas aqui de casa abanaram.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 12:33)

O segundo que se sente por aqui desde o de Sousel em 2010 que foi muito parecido.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

Bom dia,
Foi o segundo sismo que senti na vida, tal como já foi referido em 2010 houve um com epicentro em Sousel que também fez abanar bem as coisas por cá.
________
Entretanto, mínima de *-2,6ºC* e forte geada.

Agora muito sol e estão *13,1ºC*


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

Estava na Vidigueira e não senti :/


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Jan 2018 às 14:12)

Boa semana a todos!
Por Cuba o fim-de-semana ficou pelos 9.1mm no sábado e 1.5mm no domingo.
Actuais: 13.6 ºC / 57% HR / 1027 hPa / 3km/h NNE


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

Hoje fui até ao Rio Guadiana em Serpa, pensei que estivesse pior...
No entanto nos Invernos rigorosos aquele moinho que vemos ao fundo ficava completamente coberto de água









Vídeo:


----------



## comentador (15 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

Boa noite,

O último evento rendeu 13,5 mm em Alvalade Sado. Ontem de madrugada caíram uns bons aguaceiros e no final do dia outro aguaceiro. O dia de hoje amanheceu com um forte nevoeiro que se dissipou a partir das 11:00 horas dando lugar a céu pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas. A temperatura às 7:30 desta manhã era de 1 ºC, manhã bastante gelada.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

Boa noite ,
Dia de sol e céu limpo 
Máxima de 11,5°C
Mínima de 3,8°C
Temperatura atual de 7,2°C
78% HR 
Pressão a 1031 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol. 

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 5.2ºC
actual: 8.7ºC

Amanhã, segundo o IPMA, vamos aos 20ºC de máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 22:00)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, a manhã começou gelada mas o dia foi agradável. 
Máxima de* 14,5ºC*

Agora sigo com *1,7ºC*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (15 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje: +2.6ºC +14.7°C
Por agora desceu aos 7.8 e recomeçou a subir, actuais:
8.9ºC 70% 1030hPa 8km/h N
Não havendo chuva será uma boa semana, e fim de semana tbm, para avançar trabalhos no campo. Esperemos que volte antes do fim do mês


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia!!!
Seguimos com 6,3 graus e nevoeiro cerrado, sendo que a Tmin. foi de 4,5 às 06:16hrs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia 
Hoje o céu está nublado 
Mínima de 6,8°C
Atual de 9,6°C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

Boas,
Por aqui tem estado uma manhã de nevoeiro e morrinha.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2018 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,
A máxima já foi atingida 
15,0°C
Manhã de céu encoberto
Tarde de céu limpo 
70% HR 
Pressão a 1029 hPa 
14,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

E assim continuamos..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado e depois veio o sol e a Primavera com ele. 

Máxima: 20.1ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC

A Primavera já chegou e com elas veio as cegonhas, numa grua na entrada de Olhão, já vi elas a fazerem o ninho. O Inverno acabou.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2018 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado e depois veio o sol e a Primavera com ele.
> 
> Máxima: 20.1ºC
> mínima: 7.2ºC
> ...


Se calhar já acabou o inverno...
Nunca se sabe, nunca se sabe ...
Fevereiro ainda vai dar que falar! Hummmm!!!
....................

Monchique 

Céu nublado neste momento 
Temperatura atual de 11°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1029 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

joselamego disse:


> Se calhar já acabou o inverno...
> Nunca se sabe, nunca se sabe ...
> Fevereiro ainda vai dar que falar! Hummmm!!!
> ....................



Estava a ser irónico, o Inverno vai a meio, por isso, ainda pode vir. Em termos de frio, tem sido um Inverno algo frio por aqui, em termos de chuva tem sido seco. 

Mas, quando vejo as cegonhas, penso logo na Primavera.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 00:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estava a ser irónico, o Inverno vai a meio, por isso, ainda pode vir. Em termos de frio, tem sido um Inverno algo frio por aqui, em termos de chuva tem sido seco.
> 
> Mas, quando vejo as cegonhas, penso logo na Primavera.


Eu sei amigo Algarvio que estavas a brincar ...
Para nós , que vivemos no Algarve interessa-nos uma cut off para despejar água dos céus em maiores quantidades !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia,
Monchique acordou com nevoeiro , na serra e na vila!
Mínima de 9,4°C
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
95% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (17 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

Por Cuba mínima de 10.5ºC e algum vento das 00h às 02h, cheguei a registar rajada de 40km/h.
Este sábado espero conseguir colocar a estação num ponto alto e creio que os valores do vento possam ser cerca de 10-15km/h superiores ao que estou a registar agora. Depois envio fotos da localização final 
Actuais 14.1ºC / 87% HR / 10km/h N / 1026hPa


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2018 às 19:13)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, dias com pouco para contar e as previsões não apontam para grandes mudanças. Nem as mínimas vão ser interessantes!
Ontem, dia nublado e com alguns chuviscos.
Hoje, nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas de manhã. Dia de céu limpo e temperatura primaveril, atmosfera bastante limpa. É uma pena não chover como deve ser porque estes dias são excelentes. 
Duas fotos de hoje:








________
Máx: *18,2ºC*
Min: *2,6ºC
*
Tatual: *8,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 19:21)

Boa noite ,
Por Monchique hoje :
Manhã com nevoeiro 
Tarde de sol 

Máxima de 15,1°C
Mínima de 9,4°C
Atual de 12,2°C
79% HR 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2018 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e agora um vendaval de NE. 

Máxima: 20.3ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 16.8ºC 

A temperatura tem vindo a subir com o vento de NE, se fosse Verão estava uma bela fornalha. 

Em termos de chuva, parece que este mês está feito, não se vê nada até 2 de Fevereiro. Janeiro, um mês igual aos últimos, seco por aqui e abaixo da média dos últimos 10 anos. 

Quando as estações de transição, falham na precipitação estamos lixados. Janeiro será o 5º mês com precipitação abaixo da média, as barragens não encaixam água desde de Abril.

Tenho um feeling, que em Fevereiro é que vai ser.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e agora um vendaval de NE.
> 
> Máxima: 20.3ºC
> mínima: 8.2ºC
> ...


Eu também...fevereiro vai dar que falar! Hulhmao 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

Impressionante, a estação de Faro (Aeroporto) ter cerca de 15ºC com vento de Norte, às 23 h.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

também acho que o inverno por estas bandas está acabado (praticamente nem começou mas pronto...)


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> também acho que o inverno por estas bandas está acabado (praticamente nem começou mas pronto...)


E eu a pensar que tinhas ficado mais optimista, mesmo depois da tua "pausa" no fórum... 
É que essa frase nem faz sentido sequer. Como é que o inverno já está acabado se ainda faltam dois meses (e repito, dois meses!!!) para acabar realmente?


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


> também acho que o inverno por estas bandas está acabado (praticamente nem começou mas pronto...)


Ainda não temos um mês de inverno e...e... afirmas isso...


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> E eu a pensar que tinhas ficado mais optimista, mesmo depois da tua "pausa" no fórum...
> É que essa frase nem faz sentido sequer. Como é que o inverno já está acabado se ainda faltam dois meses (e repito, dois meses!!!) para acabar realmente?


ele aqui nem começou e pelos modelos nem vai começar . choveram 3 dias pronto agora é só AAAA


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2018 às 09:02)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,5°C
Atual de 9,5°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
78% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

Boas,
A Primavera parece que se antecipou, dia ameno e de pouca nebulosidade.
Este mês, está praticamente arrumado em relação à chuva, e para variar será seco.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

Vinte graus em Janeiro no litoral e barrocal algarvios nao e anormal... nem uma semana de temperaturas assim e anormal... o problema sera se isto se prolonga...


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2018 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo
Máxima de 16,1ºC
Mínima de 7,5ºC
Atual de 13,8ºC
Pressão a 1021 hPa
62% hR


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
O sol já ilumina 
Mínima de 7,5°C
Atual de 8,0°C
88% HR 
Sensação de 5°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2018 às 18:39)

Boa Noite,
E pronto, lá se foi o Janeiro chuvoso, já não tenho mesmo esperanças em mês nenhum.
Hoje fui à barragem e o estado em que ela está é chocante, em vez de melhorar como era suposto, acontece o contrário. Deixo algumas fotos!
Começo por uma comparação:
Encontrei esta foto de *2014*, no dia em que fez descargas:





*Hoje:*




O caudal do rio ao entrar na barragem é mínimo:




Com a barragem cheia isto fica tudo cheio de água:












A água já existe apenas junto ao paredão, de resto, já não há em mais lado nenhum








Enfim, o tempo passa, a água desaparece e cada vez é preciso chover muito mais. Não sei onde isto vai parar, sinceramente!  Excluindo o principal afluente, mais nenhum curso de água corre.
____________
Alguma neblina de manhã! Dia de céu limpo como se pode ver pelas fotos, temperaturas bastante altas para janeiro. Se isto se prolonga e não chove, ui...
Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min: *0,5ºC*

Humidade mínima de 30%, estão reunidos todos os fatores para a água que caiu se evaporar num instante.

Tatual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 18:41)

Boas,
Monchique 
Máxima de 16°C
Atual de 12,6°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
72% HR 
(Dados da estação Netatmo) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

Temperatura atual em Portimão 
17°C
Pôr de sol 















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 14:34)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,6°C
Atual de 18,3°C ( dia mais quente)
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
32% HR 
( Sismo a 10 km de Monchique )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 19:44)

Boa noite 
Dia mais quente 
Máxima de 18,8°C
Até estranhei!
Temperatura atual de 12,2°C
42% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2018 às 20:35)

Boa Noite,
Boa Camada de geada hoje de manhã! Por volta das 9h ainda havia bastante geada nos locais onde ainda não havia sol, faço ideia por volta das 7:30/8h. Algumas fotos:




Bem visíveis as partículas de água congeladas...








_______
Máx: *17,7ºC*
Min:* -1,2ºC
*
Tatual: *6,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2018 às 13:19)

Boas,
Manhã marcada pelo nevoeiro que começou a dissipar-se por volta do meio dia. Ainda é bem visível para sul. 
Mínima mais alta, foi de *2,2°C *
A temperatura manteve-se abaixo dos 10°C até o nevoeiro desaparecer. Agora já sobe a pique, sigo com *14,5°C*


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 13:23)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo ( mais um dia)
Mínima de 8,5°C
Temperatura atual de 12,6°C ( hoje mais baixa do que ontem)
84% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima hoje mais baixa do que ontem ...
Máx de 14,3°C
Min de 8,5°C
Atual 10,3°C
91% HR 
Pressão a 1031 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2018 às 02:23)

6,1ºC por aqui com nevoeiro intenso. Inversão térmica.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 11:07)

Bom dia 
O dia acordou com nevoeiro 
Agora começa a dissipar-se 
Mínima de 8,7°C
Atual de 10,4°C
89% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2018 às 12:20)

E pronto já ando de t-shirt! Andei andei lá me rendi ... Que bem se está aqui na praia da Falésia em Vilamoura 
Até para um Algarvio este tempo já cheira mal


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2018 às 12:54)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro extremamente cerrado hoje de manhã, mal se via a estrada. Por Portalegre, na zona alta da cidade o céu estava limpo e o sol brilhava e assim permanecia ao meio dia quando saí de lá. Na zona baixa, o nevoeiro permanecia tal como permanece em Arronches neste momento.
As diferenças de temperatura falam por si:









Mínima de *5,5ºC*

Em Arronches sigo com *9,3ºC* e hoje não se deve ver o sol. Típico tempo anticiclónico nesta altura por cá.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2018 às 17:09)

Boa tarde,
Manhã de nevoeiro
Tarde de sol

Dados de hoje:

*14.5* Temperatura Máxima, Hoje às 15:44
*8.7* Temperatura Mínima, Hoje às 08:20
10.6 Temperatura Média ´
5.7 Amplitude
Temperatura atual de *13,3ºC
76% Hr*


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2018 às 18:48)

Boas,
O nevoeiro ainda chegou a dissipar-se totalmente dando lugar a mais uma tarde de céu limpo com temperatura amena. A temperatura disparou logo!
Máxima de *17,1ºC
*
Agora sigo com* 7,8ºC* e nevoeiro a formar-se novamente. 
92% hr


----------



## vamm (22 Jan 2018 às 19:24)

Se houve dia quente para alguém, não foi no litoral. O céu só abriu por volta das 12h e sempre com um vento gelado! Depois de um fim-de-semana mais ou menos ameno, hoje não esperava andar com frio


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Jan 2018 às 22:04)

Nevoeiro novamente a formar-se em Serpa, Amareleja e Moura


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

Alguns aguaceiro para para quinta que pouca influencia terao no acumulado do mes, que acabara assim algures entre 30 a 50 mm.

Mais um mes seco, a saber, o *DECIMO PRIMEIRO* seguido no Algarve desde Marco do ano passado.

Precisamos de pelo menos mais uns 150 mm para acabar acima dos 300 mm e "desenrascar" a vegetacao e os ecossistemas. E precisamos tambem que a Primavera e o Verao sejam frescos.

O mal agora ja esta feito, quando falham os ultimos 4 meses do ano...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2018 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Desde ontem à noite que o nevoeiro permanece extremamente cerrado. Está tudo molhado mais parece que esteve a chover, ainda acumulou* 0.1mm*
Neste momento *1,9°C* e 100% hr


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Jan 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia...
Hoje, geada fraca no centro de Portalegre e mais uma manhã fresca e com muita humidade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 8,0°C
Temperatura atual de 14,6°C
57% HR 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (23 Jan 2018 às 13:59)

O nevoeiro ainda não levantou e em certos momentos parece que chove. Está um gelo do caneco  *10C*!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2018 às 14:04)

Por aqui igual, o nevoeiro da noite pouco levantou, 9,0ºC. Como contraste, na parte mais alta da cidade estão uns 13ºC. 

Mínima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2018 às 17:05)

Boas,
Mais um dia com nevoeiro mas desta vez, nem se dissipou.
Saí de Portalegre ás 13:30h com sol e 13ºC na zona alta da cidade, 10ºC na zona baixa com o sol a tentar espreitar por entre o nevoeiro. Cheguei a Arronches com 7ºC. 
Máx: *8,4ºC*
Min: *1,9ºC*
*0.2mm *acumulados da humidade.

Agora, o nevoeiro permanece ainda em altura mas em breve deverá ficar tudo cerrado novamente.
Tatual: *7,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2018 às 18:23)

Boa noite,
Por Monchique um dia solarengo e mais ameno
Máx de *16,8ºC*
Min de *8,0ºC*
Atual de *12ºC*
69%Hr


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jan 2018 às 19:19)

Nevoeiro todo o dia por aqui
0,4mm acumulados em Serpa devido ao nevoeiro


----------



## vamm (23 Jan 2018 às 19:48)

Continua e está a piorar. Já vai ficando cerrado por aqui e estão *8C*  ao tempo que não via um dia assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2018 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muita humidade, à sombra nem chegou a secar o chão. 

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 9.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

Nevoeiro extremamente cerrado, já lá vão 3 noites seguidas assim...






Está tudo molhado e a pingar, esta enorme quantidade de orvalho sempre vai contando umas décimas e mantendo a humidade dos solos, apesar de ser perigoso...
Bem fresquinho, sigo com *5,1ºC* e 100% hr


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2018 às 22:23)

já que não chove... pode ficar 1 mês com esta orvalheira.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

hoje tive máxima em Serpa de 9,9ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia....de geada no centro de #Portalegre e muito menos humidade relativamente aos últimos dias. Algumas nuvens altas....e contrails.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia. Por Moura continua o nevoeiro, já lá vão quase 3 dias seguidos! Muito frio, cuja sensação piora devido à elevada humidade. Temperatura em volta dos 5ºC (termómetro do carro) e com poucas variações ao longo do dia!
Isto já daria para um aviso amarelo ou mesmo laranja pelos critérios de emissão!


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2018 às 11:07)

Bom dia 
Por Monchique o dia acordou azul 
Nada de nevoeiro 
Neste momento vê-se nuvens altas no céu 
Mínima de 8,0°C
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

Boa Tarde,
E como uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, assim segue o dia:





Saí de Portalegre com sol e 14ºC, cheguei a Arronches com 6/7ºC, impressionante!

Mínima de *1,7ºC*
Máxima até ao momento de *7,5ºC*
O nevoeiro está a ficar cada vez mais cerrado, sigo com *7,3ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2018 às 17:07)

Boas,
Por aqui não tem havido nevoeiro, mas o mesmo tem se notado bem para sul e nas terras baixas/vales, o que tem permitido que as manhãs sejam bastante húmidas e com geada.
O acumulado mensal ronda os 60mm, vamos ver quanto chove amanhã, mas será mais um mês seco.
Edit: em questão de minutos passa de sol para nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2018 às 17:09)

Boas,
Céu a ficar todo encoberto ...
De manhã cedo o céu esteve limpo, depois nuvens altas e neste momento céu nublado (sinal de alguma/pouca chuva a caminho)
Dados de hoje:
Máxima de 16,4°C
Atual de 14,5°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
73% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

9,3ºC por aqui com nevoeiro a baixar de novo. Hoje a mínima não foi tão baixa porque não houve nevoeiro na zona durante a noite, foi de 6,5ºC. Máxima de 12,7ºC.


----------



## talingas (24 Jan 2018 às 17:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> 9,3ºC por aqui com nevoeiro a baixar de novo. Hoje a mínima não foi tão baixa porque não houve nevoeiro na zona durante a noite, foi de 6,5ºC. Máxima de 12,7ºC.



Confirma-se o nevoeiro está de volta. Hoje por volta das 02:45, vinha da parte baixa da cidade e o carro marcava 5ºC. Chegado aos altos, 10ºC era a temperatura que marcava a minha estação. Não havia nevoeiro. Por agora sigo com 9,2ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jan 2018 às 21:26)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro cerrado com máxima de apenas 8,1ºC
E continua o nevoeiro: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/


----------



## chispe (24 Jan 2018 às 22:39)

Boas 
Vamos ter chuva ou não pelos algarves?


----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2018 às 23:34)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro, que abriu um pouco pelas 13h e regressou em força pelas 18h. Não se vê nada nas estradas e já vamos no 3o dia.

2017 não teve dias destes, mas 2016 teve e eu já me tinha lembrado que há muito tempo que não aguentava estes dias assim  agora toma lá!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

Por Cuba dia todo com nevoeiro, miníma de 2.3ºC e máxima de 8.6°C. HR dia todo acima dos 98%...
Actuais 7.7°C estáveis...
Vamos ver se acumula alguma coisa amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2018 às 09:12)

Boas,
Por aqui chuva fraca e nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia 
Já chove em Monchique 
9,9°C
96% HR 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 10:35)

Céu muito nublado 
Nevoeiro 
Chuviscos , por isso o acumulado é apenas de 1,7 mm
10,3°C
97% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Continua a chuva , agora mais moderada 
5,2 mm acumulado 
11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 12:52)

Continua a chuva 
8,7 mm
( Mais do que eu esperava e os modelos previam)
11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2018 às 13:17)

Quem diria, uma chuvinha tão boa cá para baixo 
Desde as 8h30 que chove por Odemira


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 13:40)

E continua 
11,3 mm
Temperatura de 10,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 14:34)

Já parou de chover , abertas de sol 
11,9 mm acumulado 
11,0°C
88% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 19:03)

Dia de chuva , sobretudo de manhã até às hora do almoço ...
Máxima de 11,2°C
Atual de 8,8°C
Acumulado de 11,9 mm





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

Boa Noite,
Alguma chuva de manhã, como a estação que seguia deixou de debitar dados no dia 23 não tenho registos de precipitação, lá se foi a contagem do ano hidrológico.  O acumulado deverá andar nos 3/4mm.

Agora sigo com *5,8ºC *e algum vento de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, uma chuva fraca ao almoço e pouco mais, mas dia frio.

Máxima: 14.3ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC
actual: 8.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 7,2°C
82% HR 
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
Acumulado hoje de 11,9 mm
.....
Acumulado total deste mês :
108 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2018 às 22:11)

Uma bonita foto do nevoeiro dos últimos dias visto de Portalegre, a típica "ilha" nestas situações:
_________
Vai arrefecendo com vento fraco bem gelado, prefiro mil vezes ter temperaturas negativas, do que ter temperaturas positivas com vento. 
Tatual: *4,1ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 23:52)

joralentejano disse:


> prefiro mil vezes ter temperaturas negativas, do que ter temperaturas positivas com vento.
> Tatual: *4,1ºC*


Passo a vida a dizer isso lol!


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,8°C
Temperatura atual de 6,5°C
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Jan 2018 às 10:13)

A “neve” dos alentejanos regressou. Uma manhã gelada com *3C* às 8h e geada nas partes mais baixas e sombrias.
Em Odemira só havia nevoeiro no percurso do rio. De resto, gelo!


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 11,2°C
Vento fresco 
Pressão a 1031 hPa 
60% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

Ontem o acumulado na minha estação ficou-se pelos 1.8mm...
Hoje o destaque é o vento, uma vez que no passado fim de semana consegui colocar a estação no ponto alto onde a inicialmente tinha previsto.
Em termos médios (apesar de ter poucos dias de referência), diria que a subida se situa nos 10km/h entre os dois locais - o anterior era a meia encosta.
Sigo com vento médio de 33km/h e rajada de 53.1km/h.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2018 às 18:50)

Boas,
Praia do Alvor (Portimão)
12,5°C atuais 
Pôr de sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia com um briol do caraças devido ao vento. 

Máxima: 14.6ºC
mínima: 6.3ºC
actual: 9.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2018 às 03:27)

Vento forte por aqui com rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h e 7.0ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2018 às 04:16)

Nova rajada máxima de 70 km/h, máximo esse que se manteve durante 20 minutos, portanto a média andou nessa ordem.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 4,1°C
Temperatura atual de 10,5°C
58% HR 
1030 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2018 às 18:02)

Boa tarde Portugal ,
Pôr de sol da Fóia (Monchique)
7,5°C atual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2018 às 18:50)

Boas, 
Dia fresco, devido ao vento constante.
Máxima de 10°c e mínima de 3,5°c.
Dados do dia 25:
Máxima de 8,5°c e mínima de 2,6°c.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

Já na vila de Monchique 
Dados de hoje:
Máxima de 11,4°C
Mínima de 4,1°C
Temperatura atual de 9,0°C
62% HR 
1029 hPa 
Crepúsculo final de dia...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

Porra que este vento é chato
Chega a noite e intensifica—se sempre bastante.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2018 às 20:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Porra que este vento é chato
> Chega a noite e intensifica—se sempre bastante.


Bom para secar tudo  amanhã está previsto bastante vento de nordeste. Lá se vai a pouca chuva que tem caído, dos solos.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 00:38)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 6,4°C
Sensação de 3°C
67% HR 
Pressão a 1029 hPa 
......






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 13:12)

Boas,
Ventania de Nordeste a fazer frente a muitos temporais de inverno. Incrível, o que para aqui vai!
Rajadas constantes acima dos 60km/h certamente, a estação do @SpiderVV em Portalegre registou um rajada de 73km/h.

Algumas nuvens a vir de leste e estão *13,4°C*.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2018 às 13:21)

Só não percebo o porquê de não haver um aviso amarelo, devido a esta ventania.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2018 às 13:26)

Vento forte a muito forte por aqui desde o meio da manhã. Rajadas  na ordem/acima dos 70 km/h com  72,4 km/h mesmo agora e máximo de 74. 13,3ºC.


----------



## comentador (28 Jan 2018 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Em Alvalade Sado, dia bastante seco e frio com vento muito forte! Estes dias consomem a pouca humidade dos solos, este tempo seco vai levar a uma grande miséria, tempo nada criador e bastante destrutivo de culturas seja no inverno, seja no verão. Sem água, viramos deserto, brevemente!


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 13:45)

Boa tarde, 
Por Monchique noite fria 
Mínima de 4,1°C
Temperatura atual de 12,1°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
56% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Algum vento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Jan 2018 às 14:01)

Ventania a partir das 5h da manhã. O meu ponto alto a dar os seus “frutos” no vento registado: rajada de 86.9km/h e vento medio de 62.8km/h!!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (28 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

Pessoal do Sul, acho que irão ter algum benefício da precipitação, embora não seja em grande quantidade a meu ver:



pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Possibilidade de precipitação na região Sul até 31 de Janeiro de 2018*
> 
> Prevê-se que haja precipitação, embora de pouca acumulação (até 10mm) na região Sul, em especial no Algarve. Isto mostra o cenário oposto que tem acontecido ao longo dos últimos meses em que a precipitação caiu em zonas mais incidentes do litoral Norte de Portugal Continental.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Nao tenho grandes expectativas. Em 2007 e 2008 tivemos um padrao identico ao dos proximos dias, depressao a Sul da Peninsula, chuva a norte do Atlas, e na zona de Gibraltar, mas o anticiclone a desviar tudo do Sul de Portugal.

Isto ja mete nojo. Alguem sabe como se faz o ritual da chuva dos druidas celtas?


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

Fóia 
Monchique 
9,5°C

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Jan 2018 às 18:52)

Então é assim, a malta das meteorologias acha que somos o deserto e nem avisa para a possibilidade de aguaceiros. Passaram duas grandes nuvens pelas 17h e deixaram um belo aguaceiro. Era bom... se a roupa não estivesse estendida


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 19:09)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 12,4°C
Mínima de 4,2°C
Atual de 10,6°C
55% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2018 às 19:15)

Volta o vento forte depois de uma breve pausa com uma rajada de 61 km/h. 12,6ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2018 às 19:20)

O vento lá acalmou durante a tarde, até virou a antena da minha tv e bastantes ramos partidos.
Daqui a pouco deve voltar a apertar.


----------



## vamm (28 Jan 2018 às 19:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> O vento lá acalmou durante a tarde, até virou a antena da minha tv e bastantes ramos partidos.
> Daqui a pouco deve voltar a apertar.


Por aqui a quantidade de ramos que encontrei na estrada era um bocado preocupante. Porque é que não existiu um aviso quanto a isto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

vamm disse:


> Então é assim, a malta das meteorologias acha que somos o deserto e nem avisa para a possibilidade de aguaceiros. Passaram duas grandes nuvens pelas 17h e deixaram um belo aguaceiro. Era bom... se a roupa não estivesse estendida



Eram duas nuvens mijonas.  Por aqui, passou uma nuvem, por volta das 18 h ainda caiu umas pingas grossas e deu para trabalhar o pára-brisas do carro, 3 vezes.  Já vi, o céu estar mais carregado do que hoje e nem cair 1 pinga. 

O dia foi frio, devido ao vento, nem cheguei aos 16ºC de máxima. Não sei, aonde o IPMA foi buscar os 22ºC de máxima para amanhã, se estiver este vendaval, deve ser de alguma lareira.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui a quantidade de ramos que encontrei na estrada era um bocado preocupante. Porque é que não existiu um aviso quanto a isto?


Não vale a pena estar à espera de avisos porque isto anda tudo a dormir, o vento era forte o suficiente para deitar árvores abaixo, mas enfim. Já nos dias de nevoeiro persistente não foi lançado qualquer aviso e justificava-se.
Veremos amanhã os valores de rajada máxima registados pelas estações do IPMA.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2018 às 23:49)

se chover é barro... vai ficar tudo sujo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Nublado para os lados do mar ( Portimão e Lagos ) e algumas nuvens brancas para Monchique 
Mínima de 7,1°C
Está bastante vento 
Temperatura atual de 13,7°C
51% HR 
1026 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2018 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde,
Continua a saga do vento forte de leste, as folhas das árvores estão todas encolhidas  Desta vez, já temos poeirada a acompanhar. Temos de tudo, menos aquilo que é necessário.
A estação que seguia deixou de debitar dados no dia 23, tinha 35.5mm. Com a chuva de dia 25 o acumulado completo do mês deve ser de 37/38mm, mais um mês seco para a conta, não sei onde vai isto parar, sinceramente!

Sigo com* 17,7ºC* e algumas nuvens altas.
43% hr


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2018 às 16:38)

Boa tarde ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Vento por vezes forte de leste
Até empurra uma pessoa 
Máxima de 17,1°C
Atual de 16,6°C
1024 hPa 
37% HR 
Não há sol...apenas muito vento 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2018 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e forte vendaval.  Saudades desta lestada. 

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 10.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

Boas @meteo_xpepe nos últimos dias tenho acompanhado os registos  de vento da tua estação nos arredores de Cuba, simplesmente impressionante
Hoje a  velocidade média de vento está nos 48 km/h, notável.
Confesso que desconfiei um pouco da fiabiliade dos dados, pois não fazia ideia que fizesse tanto vento por aquelas paragens. Está tudo correcto na leitura do anemometro, certo?

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICUBAMUN2


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2018 às 22:32)

A suestada está forte, a bóia de Faro tem registado ondas com altura máxima quase nos 7 metros, enquanto a significativa anda pelos 3 metros, quase um aviso laranja no Algarve. 

A barra de Faro/Olhão está condicionada, devido à interdição à saída de embarcações inferiores a 10 metros.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

Com ventos médios acima dos 50 km/h nas últimas horas, eu não gostaria de estar na Foía neste momento. 
*56,5 km/h* de vento médio às 23h:


----------



## meteo_xpepe (30 Jan 2018 às 08:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @meteo_xpepe nos últimos dias tenho acompanhado os registos  de vento da tua estação nos arredores de Cuba, simplesmente impressionante
> Hoje a  velocidade média de vento está nos 48 km/h, notável.
> Confesso que desconfiei um pouco da fiabiliade dos dados, pois não fazia ideia que fizesse tanto vento por aquelas paragens. Está tudo correcto na leitura do anemometro, certo?
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICUBAMUN2


Boas @jonas_87, obrigado por acompanhares!
Eu já tinha ideia que ia ter registos notáveis, mas confesso que não esperava chegar tão rápido a valores de 87km/h de rajada. Anexo uma foto do local da estação (em .pdf porque não estou a conseguir por simplesmente em .jpg). A montagem no topo do moinho não foi fácil mas ficou tudo correctamente fixado e perfeitamente alinhado. A altura do monte é de aprox. 245m e a cumeeira tem alinhamento NW-SE, pelo que este vento de NNE será o que tem maior probabilidade de atingir valores extremos. Desse local consigo ver a NNW o Alvito (na foto ao fundo), a W a serra de Grandola, a SW Ferreira do Alentejo e a SSE Cuba e Beja. Eu estive lá até domingo à tarde e o vento era forte a muito forte, praticamente não se podia estar naquela zona. Se os valores estão exactamente correctos só validando com outro anemómetro, mas eu aposto que sim


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2018 às 10:21)

Bom dia 
Céu praticamente limpo 
Mínima de 10,5°C
Atual de 13,1°C
58% HR 
1024 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Boas @jonas_87, obrigado por acompanhares!
> Eu já tinha ideia que ia ter registos notáveis, mas confesso que não esperava chegar tão rápido a valores de 87km/h de rajada. Anexo uma foto do local da estação (em .pdf porque não estou a conseguir por simplesmente em .jpg). A montagem no topo do moinho não foi fácil mas ficou tudo correctamente fixado e perfeitamente alinhado. A altura do monte é de aprox. 245m e a cumeeira tem alinhamento NW-SE, pelo que este vento de NNE será o que tem maior probabilidade de atingir valores extremos. Desse local consigo ver a NNW o Alvito (na foto ao fundo), a W a serra de Grandola, a SW Ferreira do Alentejo e a SSE Cuba e Beja. Eu estive lá até domingo à tarde e o vento era forte a muito forte, praticamente não se podia estar naquela zona. Se os valores estão exactamente correctos só validando com outro anemómetro, mas eu aposto que sim



Bela foto, esse moinho também é revelador da presença de vento. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento,vou continuar a seguir a estação com muito interesse.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2018 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,
Céu encoberto por nuvens altas 
Temperatura atual de 15,4°C
Pressão 1023 hPa
52% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

Boa Noite,
E como hoje é dia de super lua, fica uma foto :





_____
Manhã com pouco frio, entretanto o vento ausentou-se e a mínima foi mais baixa do que os outros dias. Entretanto, dia de poeirada e ao final da tarde havia muitas nuvens para sul.
Máx: *19,4ºC*
Min: *3,9ºC
*
Agora, *10,8ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2018 às 18:52)

Boas,
Manhã de céu quase limpo
De tarde céu muito nublado 
Máxima de 15,5°C
Mínima de 10,5°C
Atual de 12,1°C
60% HR 
1021 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2018 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui, vai pingando, o chão já está molhado.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, vai pingando, o chão já está molhado.


Aqui nada, nem pó cai...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui nada, nem pó cai...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Deixa lá, que desta vez, cai no mar para os peixinhos, também é bom chover no mar. As cut-off's são assim, às vezes surpreendem pela positiva outras vezes pela negativa, mas a natureza é assim. Mesmo assim, estes dias têm sido bons com boa ventania.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jan 2018 às 07:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> E como hoje é dia de super lua, fica uma foto :
> 
> 
> ...


Bela foto, um abraço.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bela foto, um abraço.


Muito obrigado, abraço!!


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia,
Céu coberto por nuvens médias e altas 
Mínima de 11°C
Atual de 12,9°C
62% HR 
1023 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2018 às 12:22)

Em vez de alguma chuva temos é secura! Este vento rapidamente levou a pouca humidade dos terrenos. Isto está bonito está!


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2018 às 13:05)

Pelos Olhos de Água vento fraco, tempo abafado e sol quente que se sente mesmo com a camada de poeira. Turistas a aproveitarem a praia...que Inverno durríssimo estamos a viver!


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Dia a pedir manga curta!
Uns 17/18ºc na baixa de Portalegre e os passarinhos todos contentes a cantar.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Confirmo os 17ºC, 17,1ºC na minha estação. É Março


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confirmo os 17ºC, 17,1ºC na minha estação. É Março



Para a semana vamos ter mudanças radicais nessas temperaturas. 
Durante a noite tem sido bem notório que a temperatura está alta demais para o habitual. Ontem fui correr de calção e sem frio nenhum, apesar do vento...


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Dia a pedir manga curta!
> Uns 17/18ºc na baixa de Portalegre e os passarinhos todos contentes a cantar.


Pena que não lhes caia uma nevada no lombo que eles bem fugiam daqui


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2018 às 16:54)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias ...
Máxima de 15,4°C
Mínima de 11°C
Temperatura atual de 14,2°C
1019 hPa 
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

Boa Noite,
Manhã fresca e com alguma geada nos locais mais abrigados. Tarde com temperatura amena e poeirada, ainda bem que amanhã já desaparece.
Máx: *19,5ºC*
Min: *2,6ºC*

Em termos de temperaturas, vai regressar tudo ao normal para esta altura mas segundo as notícias mais parece que vem ai o fim do mundo, meu deus! 

Tatual: *5,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2018 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com nuvens altas e bem melhor do que nos dias anteriores, com menos vento.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC


----------

